# My little corner...



## jcheung (Mar 11, 2014)

I finally received my Eureka Zenith 65E last week so here it is in situ.









The old Rocky (sans doser) is sitting next to it as a size comparison.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Eureka looks very cool!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah Eureka looks good in black. Only ever seen David's white Zenith.


----------



## jcheung (Mar 11, 2014)

The Eureka is very nice indeed.

I was initially worried that it would be too large. However, it's a lot less messy than the Rocky and consequently I don't need to use a tray underneath which frees up a surprising amount of worktop space.

Even the Mrs is happy with it!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

jcheung said:


> Even the Mrs is happy with it!


That's definitely the main thing.


----------



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

Have you been happy with the zenith?


----------



## jcheung (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm still dialling in but happy so far.

It's a huge improvement over the Rocky and the stepless adjustment is simple to use.

I'm hoping to spend a little more time on it this weekend.


----------

